# Prüfung zum SPS-Techniker



## Neuling71 (28 November 2007)

Hallo Ihr da draußen

ich möchte demnächst eine Weiterbildung zum SPS-Techniker machen, kann mir jemand etwas über die schwere der Prüfung und /oder ältere Prüfungsaufgaben zukommen lassen.

Warte auf Antwort. Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## buffi4711 (29 November 2007)

Hallo,

wo soll die Fortbildung den stattfinden?

Siemens, HWK, IHK,...

Am besten ist immer schön aufpassen, dann hatt mann alles was für diePrüfung gebraucht wird.

Bei meiner Prüfung zur SPS-Fachkraft bei der HWK muste ein Lauflischt programiert werdn und via OP beinbar gemacht werden. Im Laufe der Prüfung wurde dann noch ein bischen ASI und Profibus dazugenommen.

Theorie ahren alle möglichen Fragen zur SPS-Technik, Sicherheitsbestimmungen und natürlih zu STEP7 drin.


----------



## marcengbarth (29 November 2007)

Ja, das Lauflicht bei der Prüfung war Spitze!

... "HWK-Koblenz" ...


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

Bei mir war es sehr umfangreich,
ich war aber auch glaub 13 Monate auf der Schule für.
Bei uns war auch viel Mathe, Physik udn auch Microcontrolelrtechnik dabei. Auch Messisheme udn ganz viel MSR Technik.
Dann halt auch Pneumatik, Hydraulik, Cad usw. 
Ah und QM hatten wir auch.
Prüfungen hatten wir 3 Tage. 
Kosten waren über 13000 DM und Bafög gabs damals für nicht.
Fachtechniker schein ist Sinvoll wenn du später den grossen Techniker Schein machen möchtest oder Meister, der Stoff beim Fachtechniker ist der Gleiche wie bei Techniker / Meister , nur halt viel Weniger, da nur auf das Fachgebiet bezogen ist. Werkstoffkunde, VDE usw. hast du da nicht.



Ein Kumpel hat einen SPS Fachkraft Schein bei der HWK gemacht, bei ihm waren es 3 Moante udn eher recht einfach, Die Prüfung war so ausgelegt das an sich niemand durchfallen konnte. Kosten hier sind glaub 2000 Euro, wobei die auch bei Bafög gehen, Vom AA bezahlt werden oder auch von der EU.


----------



## HDD (29 November 2007)

Maxi kennst Du die Ausbildung zum SPS-Techniker überhaupt ??????

HDD


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

Hallo nein,
die Ausbildung kenne ich nicht.

Früher waren diese Techniker Zugänge nur durch Akadmiene und Studien einer Institution der öffentlichen Hand (Nennt man glaub so) möglich. Da gab es nur den Fachtechniker oder das Studium FH/Uni.

Das es nun ein Ausbildungsberuf geworden ist wusste ich bisher nicht und Sehe diesen auch nicht in meinen Ausbildungsunterlagen (Habe aber aktuell auch nur die der IHK) . Finde diese Entwicklung sehr gut.


----------



## buffi4711 (29 November 2007)

Hallo,

das Problem mit der Bezeichnung Techniker ist ganz einfach zu lösen.

Der Begriff Ausbildung zum Techniker bedeutet das mann eine weiterführende Ausbildung durchläuft und dann ein Prüung statliche abglegt, dauert Teilzeit ca 4 Jahre, Vollzeit ca 2 Jahre.

Wenn vom SPS Techniker die Rede ist ist eigentlich die SPS-Fachkraft gemeint.

So heist das ganze zumindest wenn bei IHK bzw HWK Ausgebildet wird.

Meist sind das 240 Stunden.

Bei Siemens wird die SPS-Fachkraft auch Techniker gennant.


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

Auf *Schein* (Staatlich) steht Techniker Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechnik.
Das bekomtm man wenn man kein Ing. hat und eine staatliche Prüfung erfolgreich abegschlossen.

Ein Kumpel hat Studiert der hat ein *Titel* (Staatlich) mit Dipl. Ing. Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechniker.
Das bekommt man wenn man Ing. schon hat und eine Staatliche Prüfung erfolgreich abegschlossen hat.

Ein Stiftn war bei Siemens der hat *Teilnahemezertifikat* (Sonstwas) bei Siemens Kurs: SPS-Techniker.
Das bekommt man wenn man Siemens Geld gibt.

Ein Kumpel war bei der HWK und hat ein *Zertifikat* (Kammer) HWK SPS-Fachkraft
Das bekommt man wenn man der Kammer Geld gibt.


Nun in den Ausbildungsunterlagen gibt es einen Facharbeiter *(Staatlich):* Energieanlagenelektroniker Fachrichtung Automatisierungstechnik 
Das bekommt man wenn man eine Lehre absolviert.


----------



## Approx (29 November 2007)

*wir sind alle Techniker!!!*

Nur vorneweg: Ich bin ein staatlich geprüfter Fuzzi...  (Fachschwerpunkt Energietechnik und Prozessautomatisierung). Ein bisschen nervt es mich auch, dass sich jeder der einen Colaautomaten auffüllen darf, "Techniker" nennen darf. Aber was soll's? Ich hab meinen "Titel" in 4 Jahre Abendschule nebenher zur Schichtarbeit in der Elektroinstandhaltung eines Stahlwerks hinbekommen. Ich finde, dass es den (staatl. gepr.) Techniker zurecht gibt. Wir sind eben das Bindeglied zwischen den theoretisch denkenden Elektroin*genie*uren und den praktisch orientierten Industriemeistern. Wie oft ich meinem Chef (Ing) immer erklären muss, warum das was er meint, nicht so funzt wie er meint.... 

Greez Aprox


----------



## kiestumpe (30 November 2007)

Ob das daran liegt, dass bei Siemens zu viele Ingenieure im Spiel sind-oder ich selber zu der Gattung gehöre, wenn die s7-SPS mal nicht so funzt wie ich meine?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 November 2007)

Zu S5-Zeiten wurde eine SPS - Techniker von Siemens angeboten. Der war sehr interessant, leider auch recht teuer. Und da ich diesen nur am Wochenende besuchte, leider auch sehr lang.
Seiner Zeit wurden sehr viele Leut`darauf ausgebildet.
Bei meinem letzten Lehrgang  bezgl. S7  wurde auch die Frage über den SPS-Techniker auf der S7 gestellt. Laut unserem Lehrer ist die Anforderung immens hoch und nicht wirklich einfach. In den letzten Jahren haben es wohl nicht soooo viele versucht und noch weniger schafften es.
Schau einfach mal hier rein:

http://www.grollmus-ripp.de/


Dort wird auch ein Lehrgang zum Techniker angeboten und du siehst, was dort alles verlangt wird.

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## Zefix (2 Dezember 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Auf *Schein* (Staatlich) steht Techniker Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechnik.
> Das bekomtm man wenn man kein Ing. hat und eine staatliche Prüfung erfolgreich abegschlossen.
> 
> Ein Kumpel hat Studiert der hat ein *Titel* (Staatlich) mit Dipl. Ing. Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechniker.
> ...


 
Sorry Maxi, du kommst auch aus dem Münchner Raum, aber wer hat dir die Prüfer bezahlt? ( siehe Rechtschreibung deiner anderen Antworten)
Behalt die Scheiss Prahlerei wer du bist usw. für dich.
Wenn du meinst bekommst zu wenig Kohle, sags deinem Chef , das Forum kann nix dafür....


----------



## Exmexx (2 Dezember 2007)

Also doch Restalkohol.


----------



## Solaris (2 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Aufgestiegene und Untengebliebene, es ist immer wieder lustig den Beiträgen zu folgen und dabei zu sehen wie die eigentliche Fragestellung der ersten Frage immer weiter verdrängt wird. Das ist oft so zu lesen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die fachliche Ausbildung nicht umbedingt auf Kompetenz schließen läßt. Man kann alles lernen, auch Rechtschreibung 
Aber wenn hier alle nur trocken und kurz auf alle Fragen antworten würden dann wär es auch nicht halb so lustig mitzulesen.
Staatliche Zertifikate sind nicht schlecht, sie haben aber noch nie ein technisches Problem gelöst.
So ihr alten Hasen jetzt gebt im endlich eine ordentliche Antwort.


----------



## jabba (2 Dezember 2007)

Das die Themen von der Frage abweichen liegt für mich daran, das.

1. Unqualifizierte Fragen gestellt werden mit viel zu wenig Angaben
2. Die Fragesteller es einen Sch.. interessiert und nicht antworten
(Das Thema ist vom 28.11 und der Themenstarten hat sich seitdem nicht gemeldet)

So kommt es halt das , wie sehr oft hier im Forum, sich Leute einen Kopp um ein fremdes Problem machen. Da der Themenstarter aber nicht mitmacht, antwortet halt jeder auf die Aussagen des anderen. Und zum Schluss kommen wir halt woanders an. Ich finde das gut, da man , auch bei den Abweichungen viel lernen kann.

Heisst glaub ich "Stille Post" wenn was anderes am Ende kommt


----------



## Solaris (2 Dezember 2007)

Ja auch fragen will gelernt sein.
Ich glaube daß viele Fragensteller eine sofortige 100%-Antwort erwarten und nicht gewillt sind dem Thema längere Zeit zu folgen. Das ist schlecht, damit kann mann ein Thema nicht ordentlich abarbeiten. Aber die fachliche Kompetenz hier im Forum finde ich schon beachtlich. In der nächsten Zeit werde ich wohl auch öfter mal ne Frage reinstellen.

Also hier mal ein Lob an alle alten Hasen die immer viele Ideen und viel Ausdauer haben!! (auch wenn die Tippfehler oft expotentiell mit dem Blutdruck zunehmen)


----------

